# Big Thanks to Packout



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Well as you guys know I shot my first archery buck this year. Well packout help me keep my memory of that hunt alive.

from this 









to this 









O yea and they meet again.LOL









*Thanks again Packout your a great guy.*


----------



## muledeer#1 (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks good man! Are those the same arrows I fletched up for ya?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

No worries Dustin. Glad to help you preserve the memory. Thanks!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

muledeer#1 said:


> Looks good man! Are those the same arrows I fletched up for ya?


nope I did those ones. You did some old one for me and they are in the room.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Packout said:


> No worries Dustin. Glad to help you preserve the memory. Thanks!


I got home and started looking for a spot for him. I hope I can bring you a bigger one next year and a moose to one day before I die. :mrgreen:


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks good! Packout did a great job!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Very 8) Dustin! Great job packout!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks good buddy. Whats the deal with the purse tho?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> Looks good buddy. Whats the deal with the purse tho?


Need something to hold them up and it was the closes thing to me.So I just grab it.LOL


----------

